# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  www.canhkien.com thiết kế website,thiếtkế phần mềm,logo,seo top google, quảng cáo led

## connhendeno1

<div style="text-align: center">*chương trình khuyến mãi thiết kế website:*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">(chương trình bắt đầu từ ngày 25-5-2011 đến ngày 25-8-2011)​</div> <div style="text-align: center">- *giảm giá 20% giá thiết kế website.*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">- *tặng 1 gian hàng miễn phí 1 năm trên sàn giao dịch:http://www.canhkien.com*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">- *tặng 1 vị trí đặt logo trên web logo.*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">- *giảm 20% khi đăng ký seo top google.*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">-  ​</div> <div style="text-align: center">- -trải qua trên 05 năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế web, cùng với đội ngũ thiết kế đồ họa và kỹ sư cntt trẻ, đầy sáng tạo và năng động, cánh kiến tự hào khi mang đến cho khách hàng những website cao cấp với phong cách design chuyên nghiệp, để lại ấn tượng sâu sắc trong lòng người viếng thăm, qua đó nâng cao khả năng cạnh tranh cho khách hàng trong lĩnh vực quảng bá tên tuổi trên internet.
chúng tôi cung cấp cho quy khách một giải pháp tổng thể từ thiết kế web, quảng bá tiếp thị web với cộng đồng internet đến tối ưu hóa kết quả tìm kiếm trên các hệ thống tìm kiếm mạnh nhật hiện nay(google,yahoo) - seo nhằm mục đích cuối cùng đem hình ảnh doanh nghiệp, sản phẩm của bạn ra thế giới theo hướng tiết kiệm - nhanh chóng - hiệu quả.
với phương châm: “ sự hài lòng của khách hàng là sự thành công của chúng tôi ” .
các website do chúng tối thiết kế sẽ luôn bảo đảm 3 tiêu chí: tính năng cao cấp, thiết kế ấn tượng, công nghệ tiên tiến! 
1. giao diện website: thiết kế theo yêu cầu khách hàng. thiết kế độc đáo, ấn tượng.
2. công nghệ: sử dụng cộng nghệ tiên tiến nhất trong lĩnh vực thiết kế website. sử dụng công nghệ lập trình mạnh mẽ và tiên tiến nhất hiện nay là microsoft.net, cơ sở dữ liệu mssql&mysql không sử dụng mã nguồn mở. tương thích với hầu hết các trình duyệt phổ biến hiện nay như ie, firefox, google chrome, safari,….
3. hậu mãi: tất cả các website do http://www.canhkien.com thiết kế nhận được chế độ bảo trì vĩnh viễn trong suốt thời gian tồn tại khi được lưu trữ trên hệ thống máy chủ của chúng tôi.
.... và còn nhiều ưu điểm khác hơn nữa khi chọn chúng tôi làm đối tác thiết kế cho quý khách. 
có 4 nguyên nhân quý khách nên chọn dịch vụ thiết kế website của chúng tôi:
1.dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp: với phong cách phục vụ khách hàng chuyên nghiệp, tận tình.đội ngũ cánh kiến sẽ mang đến cho quý khách hàng sự hài lòng về web site của mình khi chọn cánh kiến là nhà thiết kế.
2.bảo hành vĩnh viễn! chế độ bảo hành không giới hạn thời gian cho tất cả các website được thiết kế & lưu trữ trên máy chủ của cánh kiến.
3.thiết kế ấn tượng, độc đáo! website quí khách sẽ được thiết kế ấn tượng, nổi bật theo yêu cầu của từng khách hàng!
4.không sử dụng mã nguồn mở! website của quí khách sẽ được vận hành trên nền hệ quản trị nội dung cao cấp do chính đội ngũ http://www.canhkien.com thiết kế & phát triển, mà không sử dụng các hệ quản trị nội dung miễn phí có sẵn.
mọi thông tin liên lạc xin liên hệ.​</div> 
<div style="text-align: center"> ​</div> <div style="text-align: center">
*công ty tnhh cánh kiến*​</div> <div style="text-align: center">*địa chỉ*:59-61 đoàn giỏi,p.sơn kỳ,q.tân phú.​</div> <div style="text-align: center"> *điện thoại:*(08)36020922-36020923 *hotline*:0909.980.657.​</div>

----------

